# Kelimelerin sonundaki "r" harflerini "ş" gibi telaffuz etme.



## teleslon

Kelimelerin sonundaki "r" harflerini "ş" gibi telaffuz etme.

This is a phrase from a youtuber, it's here on 0:33





I do know mentioned rule, i know all words' meanings (hope) and affixes (hope not so strongly), but I can't get the grammatic glue.


Below I wrote my word-by-word translation

[of the words Kelimelerin] 
     what words? ->  [at the end sonundaki]  having "r" 
     [it's letters harflerini ] whos letters? of the mentioned words
     ["ş" like] [pronunciate don't]

Is it correct?


And "etme". It's an imperative of etmemek, so it says DON'T do all that described before. But English subtitle says "Enunciating "r" letter that is in the end of the word as "ş"" i.e. DO all that described. Why?


Thanks.


----------



## Rallino

Hi Telesion,

Here, "etme" means "doing".

"Don't do" would also be "etme", but the stress falls on the other syllable:

"Ş" gibi telaffuz etmé = Pronouncing it as "ş"
"Ş" gibi telaffuz étme = Don't pronounce it as "ş"


----------



## SparkInTheDark

Rallino said:


> Here, "etme" means "doing".





Rallino said:


> "Ş" gibi telaffuz étme = Don't pronounce it as "ş"



I think this is the stress she has on "etme" in her sentence beginning at 0:33. So what I undertand is "do not enunciate "r" at the end of a word as "ş". Otherwise it would mean "do enunciate "r" at the end of a word as "ş". Am I wrong?


----------



## Rallino

She does say "etME". And it does mean "do enunciate R as Ş". Because we do pronounce the final R's like that.

The "-me" sounds fainter, but that's a Turkish speech pattern. The final syllables are quieter, despite the fact that they're supposed to be stressed. Usually in this scenario, both ET and ME are in the same pitch.

In the case of ETme, the ET would be at a higher pitch.


----------



## jellobun

-_me(ma)/mek(mak)/iş(ış) turn the verb into a noun._
e.g.
git= go-(verb)
gitme/gitmek/gidiş = going (noun)

In the same way,
Etme/etmek/ediş all mean "doing".

But you're right, "-me/ma" also makes the verb negative.
Gitme= Don't go.
Etme= Don't do. 

You can tell the difference by the context&stress as Rallino has already said.
___

P.S.
There are still some differences among these affixes.

If you want to say "I want to go with you",
You should say "Seninle *gitmek* istiyorum"
But you cannot say "Seninle gitme istiyorum"   or "seninle gidiş istiyorum".

But when you want to say "His departure(leaving) shook her up pretty bad."
You say "Gid*iş*i onu çok kötü sarstı". 
___
I hope I didn't make it more complicated for you.


----------



## teleslon

Thank you, now it makes sense )

And I stubmled upon the earlier sentence (actually, I stumble upon almost every sentence)
ve bu videomda size Türklerin nasıl Türkçe konuştuğundan bahsedeceğim.
In this video I'll tell you about how Turks speak Turkish. The common meaning is clear again, but  "konuştuğundan" - how to parse it?
tuğ - means object that has been spoken
un - marks Genitive (of)
dan - marks Ablative (from)
Would you please combine all this in a single English phrase? And why not to say just
...nasıl Türkçe konuşur bahsedeceğim?


----------



## Rallino

No
Konuş: root
+ dik: relative clause suffix past and present
+ i: 3rd person possessive for (Turks)
-n-: buffer letter necessary when adding a case ending after possessive
-den: ablative (about)

Konuş + dik + i + n + den = konuştuğundan



teleslon said:


> nasıl Türkçe konuşur bahsedeceğim?


You can say Türkler nasıl Türkçe konuşur, *bundan* bahsedeceğim. (I'll talk about *this*).


----------



## jellobun

I think you should first check *vowel harmony* and *consonant mutation* rules. 

Among -Dık/dik/duk/dük, k*o*n*u*ş(mak) gets "-d*u*k"to harmonize with the vowels. 

But the consonants modify too. If a word ends with  _f-s-t-k-ç-ş-h-p _and it gets a suffix starting with c or d, "c changes to ç" and "d changes to t."
KonuŞ- Duk → becomes Konuş-Tuk

Also, when we add a suffix to a word that ends in "p/ç/t/k" and the consonant has a vowel both before and after it, the consonant will change: "b,c,d,g(ğ)"
Konuş- t*u*K- *u*(ı/i/u/ü) →Konuş- t*u*Ğ-*u*

After that, comes the "-den/dan" ablative. (DEN/ DAN doesn't always mean "from". Try memorizing -den bahset_mek_ as a whole)
Konuş-tuğ-u- (n) -dan (not den) 
Also, we shouldn't forget the butter letter which has a binding role...You can search it up. 

Briefly, Konuş- dik- i- n- den  becomes Konuş- tuğ-u- n- dan.
It's complicated I know, but you'll get used to it with time.


----------

